# Quiero saber como usar una pantalla de mi psp??



## santigr17 (May 17, 2013)

hace un tiempo me pasaron una pantalla de un PSP malo, yo lo que quiero es saber como que integrado la controla para presentar una interface simple o compleja..
He estado buscando el datasheet y la v*e**r*d*a*d no lo veo o lo q*ue* encuentro no lo entiendo.
Le pregunté a mi profesor y me dijo q*ue *buscara la compatibilidad con 12864 o parecida,
pero la v*er*d*a*d no encuentro nada, si alguno sabe en realidad le agradecería q*ue* me dijera 
También si saben como usarla o ya la usaron me podrían decir *por* fa*vor*

la pantalla trae 2 números, el primero en frente y dice: SHARP LQ043 K3146
y el segundo número trae un código de barras y LQ043T3DX01 
ya utilice los 2 para buscar y aun así no lo encuentro.. Si alguien sabe jeje perdón por mi ignorancia
Aquí está una foto, esa es: http://pic.ccn.mofcom.gov.cn/ccne/270008/249993_1.jpg


----------



## Chico3001 (May 18, 2013)

Primero necesitas un micro potente, como una Raspberry PI y un poco de conocimientos de linux, no estoy seguro si esa pantalla pueda funcionar con un arduino mega... lo que si creo es que definitivamente no va a funcionar con algo menor a eso

http://www.sharpsma.com/lcds/2-4-inch-5-12-cm/LQ043T3DX02

De alli hay que tener mucha paciencia y estudo... 

http://hackaday.com/2012/02/22/up-your-fpga-game-by-learning-from-this-lcd-control-prototype/


----------



## santigr17 (May 19, 2013)

muchas gracias   ya me diste algo con q*ue* trabajar  voy a buscar a ver q*ue* encuentro y si lo logro usar te aviso 
Gracias!!


----------

